# Who is all eligible for the $500 bonus?



## target07poor (Jan 28, 2021)

I worked at Target until October, and received the $200 bonus in November. Who is all eligible for the $500 bonus? I am still a on-demand team member, but have not worked any shifts. Will I be eligible?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 28, 2021)

Target giving all hourly TMs another bonus for $500
					

https://corporate.target.com/article/2021/01/team-gratitude  Target since COVID-19 started has given hourly TMs $900 in bonuses as it gives another $500 in the new year.  Honestly I think they have been one of the best retailers to work for during this whole pandemic. They are really giving back...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 28, 2021)

target07poor said:


> I worked at Target until October, and received the $200 bonus in November. Who is all eligible for the $500 bonus? I am still a on-demand team member, but have not worked any shifts. Will I be eligible?


You must have worked one shift in between Nov 1-Jan 23.


----------

